# I have strange problems with my Kindle fire 10



## Rihard (Feb 20, 2017)

The Kindle is about a month old.  I have the following problems-

It often will not open books.  It places a check mark on the book I want to open and other books I try to open as well.  Of course it sometimes puts small x'es on the book.

I am unable to delete books.  Holding down the mouse pointer on the book usually does not bring up the delete option trash can.  Infrequently this button appears but does not do anything and then disappears.

I have deleted books from the documents folder using explorer and still find them in the Kindle.

I think I may have to spend a lot of time with Kindle support and hope they can find the problems.

Is there any likelihood these three problems are related? 

Richard


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

moved this to the Fire tips board where you might get a better response . . . Fires are really completely different animals than eInk Kindles. 

Only thing I can suggest, given what you've said, is that there's a file management problem. They might very well be related. Have you tried a restart: hold the power button until it restarts -- don't just turn it off and on -- keep holding past that screen and let it re-boot itself. Sometimes that solves such problems.

It could also be a problem with your WiFi connection, so you might try resetting that.


----------



## Paulie462 (May 31, 2017)

You should just contact Kindle support man. You said that your kindle is a month old so everything should be fine with it. I remember that my brother had similar problems and he just contacted the support and they helped him. Don't be afraid of contacting the support, they are really nice.


----------

